# Quarantine Tunes (while vaping indoors lol)



## Bread rabbit (30/4/20)

What do guys play during the lockdown? I'm on that Mokoma and 90's gangster rap. Im getting into biggie smalls again that man was crazy. And that moralistic metal from Mokoma "Kesyta perkeleet" lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/4/20)

The Police : Don't Stand so Close to me

Bee Gees : Staying Alive

R.E.M. : It's the End of the World as we Know it

The Beatles : Help!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## RayDeny (30/4/20)

Pulled out the old nine inch nails while getting through some of my home projects.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (30/4/20)

Evanescence, I find Amy lee's voice to be exceptional 

Anything by Prince stirs my soul

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (30/4/20)

Shocking what I listen to , Bok, Robbie, Juanita, Theuns, Rooies, Frikkie en die dolfyne, BZN, Willy Nelson, Lance James, Elvis, Def Leppard, Iron Maiden, Meatloaf, Bryan Adams, Bonnie Tyler, Martin Lane, Frank Duval, Mamma’s and Pappa’s, Eagles, Strauss, and any Irish music, I love variety

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Ruwaid (30/4/20)

We listen to a marathon of Cocomelon
Some of their number 1 singles:
Wheel on the bus
Head, shoulders, knees and toes
Itsy bitsy spider
twinkle twinkle little star
Are we there yet
and the ants go marching just to name a few.
Our 15 month old princess takes control here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## Bread rabbit (1/5/20)

Today is EDM till morning ends then prolly that thrashy goodness from the mean green killing machine. Bobby blitz looks like hello from the gutter was supposed to be made today lol But that banshee scream though!


----------



## Stranger (1/5/20)

If you really want goose bumps

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (1/5/20)

and this 



Just made all my worries go away. Just brilliant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bread rabbit (1/5/20)

Stranger said:


> If you really want goose bumps



its interesting, don't know the dj though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/20)

Cool thread @Bread rabbit , Herewith the bands that keeps me sane and my wife insane during the lockdown period
Metallica, Pixies, ACDC, Nirvana,Godsmack,Bush, Five Finger Death Punch, Korn ( Old Korn not new Korn),Smashing Pumpkins,CCR, Jan Blohm,Sepultura,Pantera,Seether,Fokofpolisiekar,Evanescence,Rammstein,Pearl Jam,NIN,Leonard Cohen, Brandi Carlile, Rage Against the machine,Johnny Cash

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (1/5/20)

"][" [[]] [[]] [[_

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88 (1/5/20)

Stranger said:


> If you really want goose bumps


I have this tubular bells concert on DVD, amazing stuff, remember listening to this when I was like 12 and we had a crazy home theater setup, great taste , really does give goosebumps 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CashKat88 (1/5/20)

CashKat88 said:


> I have this tubular bells concert on DVD, amazing stuff, remember listening to this when I was like 12 and we had a crazy home theater setup, great taste , really does give goosebumps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


This took me back in time to my childhood,  

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Cool thread @Bread rabbit , Herewith the bands that keeps me sane and my wife insane during the lockdown period
> Metallica, Pixies, ACDC, Nirvana,Godsmack,Bush, Five Finger Death Punch, Korn ( Old Korn not new Korn),Smashing Pumpkins,CCR, Jan Blohm,Sepultura,Pantera,Seether,Fokofpolisiekar,Evanescence,Rammstein,Pearl Jam,NIN,Leonard Cohen, Brandi Carlile, Rage Against the machine,Johnny Cash




Leonard Cohen fits in there like I fit into size 28 jeans!

Let me guess. You like only one of his songs.....and I think that I know which one.

PS. Hope to see you and the other reprobates soon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Bread rabbit (1/5/20)

Just realized som


MrGSmokeFree said:


> Cool thread @Bread rabbit , Herewith the bands that keeps me sane and my wife insane during the lockdown period
> Metallica, Pixies, ACDC, Nirvana,Godsmack,Bush, Five Finger Death Punch, Korn ( Old Korn not new Korn),Smashing Pumpkins,CCR, Jan Blohm,Sepultura,Pantera,Seether,Fokofpolisiekar,Evanescence,Rammstein,Pearl Jam,NIN,Leonard Cohen, Brandi Carlile, Rage Against the machine,Johnny Cash


You need to hear this man

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Leonard Cohen fits in there like I fit into size 28 jeans!
> 
> Let me guess. You like only one of his songs.....and I think that I know which one.
> 
> PS. Hope to see you and the other reprobates soon.


I love all his songs but the one song that made me a fan was "The Partisan" it was the first Leonard Cohen song I ever heard and it blew me away.

PS. At the rate we are going with lockdown the next vape meet should be around 2040 without beer or vape juice so we don't have long to go until the gang sees each other again

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (1/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I love all his songs but the one song that made me a fan was "The Partisan" it was the first Leonard Cohen song I ever heard and it blew me away.
> 
> PS. At the rate we are going with lockdown the next vape meet should be around 2040 without beer or vape juice so we don't have long to go until the gang sees each other again



That’s not too bad, can live with that seeing it’s 1817 now, but we will not be able to get back before the 2000 curfew.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/20)

O crap I am in trouble @Raindance disagrees with my music taste

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (1/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> O crap I am in trouble @Raindance disagrees with my music taste


Yip, you are wrong... you do not like those. You actually hang around your local Spar because you love Spar Radio. 

Scroll vote, sorry will correct.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (1/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/20)

Lily Allen - How I feel about Lock down!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan (1/5/20)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (1/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Cool thread @Bread rabbit , Herewith the bands that keeps me sane and my wife insane during the lockdown period
> Metallica, Pixies, ACDC, Nirvana,Godsmack,Bush, Five Finger Death Punch, Korn ( Old Korn not new Korn),Smashing Pumpkins,CCR, Jan Blohm,Sepultura,Pantera,Seether,Fokofpolisiekar,Evanescence,Rammstein,Pearl Jam,NIN,Leonard Cohen, Brandi Carlile, Rage Against the machine,Johnny Cash


F**K lockdown let's hang out together, you supply the tunes and i'll bring the booze!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (1/5/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/20)

Timwis said:


> F**K lockdown let's hang out together, you supply the tunes and i'll bring the booze!


I am in see you in 5 min

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (1/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I am in see you in 5 min


Space shuttle from the UK make that 2!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (1/5/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (1/5/20)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (1/5/20)

Full VOLUME !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/5/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (1/5/20)

good THC in the vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (1/5/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (1/5/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (1/5/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (1/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/5/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/20)

Lekker Friday night tunes almost feels like a normal Friday

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (1/5/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (1/5/20)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (1/5/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (1/5/20)

have to close off with this tune (earworm):

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (1/5/20)

Totally last one, don't understand the language but feels the vibe:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (1/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/5/20)

No surprise i'm listening to metal and then some psy trance thrown in


----------



## CJB85 (1/5/20)

1...


----------



## Timwis (2/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/20)

Some Saturday morning Chill tunes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (2/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Some Saturday morning Chill tunes
> View attachment 195349


"Yield" Can't get my head around why that album isn't rated higher, that and No Code are great albums, some "Smashing Pumpkins" i spy too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (2/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (2/5/20)

johan said:


>




Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/20)

suck on this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/20)

Feel the vibe ...


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/20)

acorn said:


> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk



This is ''FEEL GOOD'' Music - Sit here grinning like the village idjit !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (3/5/20)




----------



## vicTor (3/5/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (3/5/20)




----------



## Adephi (3/5/20)

Rediscovered my dark side during nightshift.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (3/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (3/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (3/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/20)

Good memories from my wicked youth !!


----------



## Adephi (3/5/20)

Timwis said:


>






One thing about Staind is their brilliant covers


----------



## Timwis (3/5/20)

Adephi said:


> One thing about Staind is their brilliant covers



Agree and their debut album was a real fillet at the time, the grunge of the 90's had faded out with sad deaths and break ups and then came along Linkin Park and Staind to breath some life back into the music scene which for me had gone stale!


----------



## Timwis (3/5/20)




----------



## Timwis (3/5/20)

Timwis said:


> Agree and their debut album was a real fillet at the time, the grunge of the 90's had faded out with sad deaths and break ups and then came along Linkin Park and Staind to breath some life back into the music scene which for me had gone stale!


Of course their was also Creed the Pearl Jam wannabees!


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/5/20)




----------



## Adephi (4/5/20)

A classic from my Nightclubbing days popped into my Spotify stream..


----------



## Adephi (4/5/20)

A moshpit classic!


----------

